Ask HN: Mac users still on High Sierra, why? - metah
======
ipnon
My network's admins block the upgrade with a program that watches your App
Store use.

------
paulrpotts
My main computer is a 2008 Mac Pro.

------
Hackbraten
My 2010 Mac mini won’t run Mojave.

